# Tracking Your Tool Order Shipments



## rake60 (May 9, 2012)

Some tool and machine vendors will send you tracking information when your order has shipped.
Some do not.

Here's a trick I've used for a lot of years.

All suppliers offer a place to insert your PO (Purchase Order) number.
Give them one! 
I often use a family members initials and the date of the order.

Most shipments in the USA are sent via UPS.
Go to there website at _*www.ups.com*_ and navigate to the _*Tracking Page*_.

Click Track by Reference, enter your PO# in the Shipment Reference box, Country and Zip Code.
It will find your shipment and you will know when to expect the delivery.

Rick


----------

